# Got a chest of drawers dropped on me



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

As you all have seen Scott Shilala is making these bitchin drawers for vinos. I told him that I was interested and what color I wanted. He told me he would whip em up and send them to me and I could pay him after I got them just to make sure I liked them. Sounds fishy right?

The drawers show up today with a note saying that I have been bombed by John (ja3480). After scratching my head for a minute I realized what was going on and called Scott immediately. Sure enough he tells me that John had everything taken care of and I did not owe him a penny.

1. John, you are one hell of a great friend and I cannot thank you enough. This bomb means more to me than you know buddy. THANKS A MILLION:tu
This man deserves some major RG if you guys have some to give I would appreciate it.

2. Scott, These drawers are amazing. Your craftmanship is top notch and I am now your #1 spokesman.

Here is what I got









Inside pic









A pic of its new home









Once I get it filled up I will take more pics and post a review:tu

THANKS ONCE AGAIN JOHN FOR THIS GREAT GIFT AND TO SCOTT FOR MAKING THIS FINE PIECE.

Anyone interested in a Chest of drawers CLICK HERE


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice, but it looks a little empty... 

BTW, Great work again Scott, they look awesome:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great bomb, John, and great work, Scott! Excellent "double team"!:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Great bomb, John, and great work, Scott! Excellent "double team"!:tu


And when it comes to John & Scott -- particularly as it applies to Gary -- the full double entendre of "Double Team" applies.

(NOTE TO GARY: Those drawers are NOT for AstroGlide, bro.)

*PHENOMENAL! :tu*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Kick ass! :tu


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

damn that's pretty generous. Helluva hit!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Enjoy good buddy!!! Great Friend and a hell of a BOTL you are!!!


Scott thanks again my friend!!!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome you guys! :tu


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

That is sweet. Nice job


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great gesture John!! 

Gary, it does look like there is a RH issue due to the lack of cigars for the amount of space however. 

:ss


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow thats a nice bomb!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Great gesture John!!
> 
> Gary, it does look like there is a RH issue due to the lack of cigars for the amount of space however.
> 
> :ss


AWWW Al! That is so nice of you to offer !


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hell yea! I have been waiting to see this one land for some time now. Nicely done John and Scott I can't say enough about your craftsmanship.

Why does Al always notice and Rh issue? :ss

Enjoy it brother. You deserve it whether you like it or not!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> (NOTE TO GARY: Those drawers are NOT for AstroGlide, bro.)


Damn how am I gonna keep our special stash fresh?



ja3480 said:


> AWWW Al! That is so nice of you to offer !


Thanks Al. You are a great BOTL:tu

:r:r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Hell yea! I have been waiting to see this one land for some time now. Nicely done John and Scott I can't say enough about your craftsmanship.
> 
> Why does Al always notice and Rh issue? :ss
> 
> Enjoy it brother. You deserve it whether you like it or not!


You knew about this and didnt give me a heads up?

I will enjoy it thats for sure:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

WOW...did the EC part just bomb the WC part?  Great stuff!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> WOW...did the EC part just bomb the WC part?  Great stuff!


Yup he sure did. That is what the attached note said too.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very Nice Hit!!!:tu*


*The dynamic duo!!! Scott makes it and John hits you with it!!!:chk*


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy c**p that's sweet. Fine craftsmanship indeed. You need to fill that sucker up.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> You knew about this and didnt give me a heads up?
> 
> I will enjoy it thats for sure:tu


ummmm.....eerrrrrr.......maybe? :chk


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Gary's gonna stay home and play cigars all day. 
I plan to harass him periodically.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice work Johnny! :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> Gary's gonna stay home and play cigars all day.
> I plan to harass him periodically.


:r I've been playing all morning. Where have you been???


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> :r I've been playing all morning. Where have you been???


Out in the shed working on a humi. I was afraid to wake you up being it's the day off and stuff. I'll give ya a buzz in just a few...


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow!!! Great hit John!!! Those look sweet Scott! Great job as usual.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

The generousity of the gorillas on this site continues to blow me away.

Much respect to John and Scott :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I posted a review with pics if anyone want to check it out.

I know you wanna CLICK ME!!


----------

